
Play social games with friends over Zoom - zuhayeer
https://netgames.io/games/
======
exhilaration
Just to add another suggestion, Tabletop Simulator on Steam is pretty great
and on sale now [1]. My friends and I used it to play our first online game of
Catan on Saturday night, we used Discord for voice chat. We all have the boxed
version but obviously we can't get together...

[1]
[https://store.steampowered.com/app/286160/Tabletop_Simulator...](https://store.steampowered.com/app/286160/Tabletop_Simulator/)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Some of my younger family wanted to play Monopoly: as only a couple were
remote (only one in the end) we decided to host it locally on a board, and
have people join by webcam ([https://meet.jit.si/](https://meet.jit.si/)).

Worked quite well.

I asked a related question about playing boardgames via webcam here
[https://boardgames.stackexchange.com/questions/50797/what-
ho...](https://boardgames.stackexchange.com/questions/50797/what-house-rules-
modifications-have-you-adopted-to-make-a-board-game-work-well-o) and have a
self-answer about our experience.

They're planning on Risk next, but I fancy Catan with multiple boards (not
sure how to work it; we only have the base game).

We'd considered Table-Top Simulator, but webcam gave us more human interaction
which seemed more important for the kids (they chose the real board over the
virtual one). They already have lots of video gaming time which might have
influenced the decision.

(FWIW there's an unofficial mod for Monopoly on T-TSim.)

~~~
exhilaration
My buddies and I play Risk on [http://landgrab.net](http://landgrab.net) and
it's very nice, tons of different boards to choose from. We do 24 hour turns
so it's different than playing live, it's more like correspondence chess.

------
yingw787
This is a really cool idea! My friends and I play games and watch movies
through Zoom. We just screenshare one person's screen, and it usually works
out.

I'm not sure if there's a way to create a platform to play any game through
Zoom, but if you have a Google Form with game requests, I'm sure you can very
quickly scale up your offerings with confidence.

~~~
paulgb
Are there any games that you've found work particularly well this way?

~~~
tyrust
All of the jackbox games should work. My friends and I played Drawful 2 (which
is free right now [0]) over Zoom and it worked great.

[0] [https://www.jackboxgames.com/](https://www.jackboxgames.com/)

------
ehsankia
There are many great online free games. I'd like to see someone compile a big
list of all of the great free games you can play right in your browser:

Codenames: [https://www.horsepaste.com/](https://www.horsepaste.com/)

Secret Hitler: [http://secrethitler.io/](http://secrethitler.io/)

Plenty of other board games in the browser:

[https://tabletopia.com](https://tabletopia.com)

[https://boardgamearena.com/](https://boardgamearena.com/)

There are also lots of io games, I've been playing a lot of curvytron.com

There's also a pile of Jackbox games, where only the host needs to buy the
game and participant can play from their phone using jackbox.tv and the code.

------
a-wu
Seems like on desktop the links on the homepage are broken but they work from
the hamburger menu. Interestingly, the homepage links work on mobile.

~~~
lukegt
What browser and OS are you using? The links are working in all the desktop
browsers I have a hold of.

~~~
lukegt
Ah, must've been the lack of a trailing slash in the OP's link. Fixed now :)

------
fastball
I've really enjoyed Kosmi[1] for some socializing recently.

[1] [https://kosmi.io/](https://kosmi.io/)

------
crawfordcomeaux
I want to do this, but instead of it being games, more like listening circles
oriented around human needs, envisioning the future, getting empathy and
support, etc. as a means of some sort of eventual consensus building. i also
have limited time to develop this because I'm a full-time parent. Anyone able
to help or point me in a direction to keep the idea moving?

~~~
KingFelix
Start local, I have been reaching out to some people I admire / great thinkers
for zoom discussions. Everyone is home and probably looking for something fun
to do.

I have been encouraging non C19 discussions, as we are inundated with updates
and news articles non stop.

~~~
crawfordcomeaux
We've been doing this locally. I haven't been hearing about it happening in my
hometown, which is why i want a platform specifically promoting it.

------
taborj
My wife & daughter have been playing various board games via Duo with my in-
laws. They went with this approach to add a level of "hands-on" to the
gameplay. They have to limit their options to games both parties have, but
that leaves literally dozens of options.

The nice thing is that any video-enabled platform will work for this.

------
paulgb
Brilliant! I've been looking for something like this. Did you build it OP, or
find it somewhere?

Somewhat related, I built a simple Boggle-like word game to play with my
family over screen share:
[https://wordgame.paulbutler.org/](https://wordgame.paulbutler.org/)

~~~
zuhayeer
Didn't build it - used it to play Werewolf with some friends yesterday

Pretty neat word game! Will have to try

------
zengineer
AirConsole has this feature now too
[https://www.airconsole.com/join](https://www.airconsole.com/join)

------
jonfw
You have werewolf! That's a really fun game.

Unfortunately- if I click on any of these links, I get the following message-
Cannot GET /onu-werewolf/

~~~
zuhayeer
Apologies, posted a bad link. Try
[https://netgames.io/games/](https://netgames.io/games/)

------
jokit
Consider Jitsi

[https://jitsi.org/](https://jitsi.org/)

------
sixQuarks
Why is there no preview of what we're signing up for? I literally have to get
4 people to join just to see what we're dealing with.

~~~
flanbiscuit
I recognize all of the games, I have played their IRL/tabletop versions but I
would also like to see a video or a demo of how this works as well

Also have we hugged it to death because Codenames is 404-ing?
[https://netgames.io/codenames/](https://netgames.io/codenames/)

edit: ok when I registered my name I stopped getting the 404, not sure if that
was intentional or just timing

~~~
ehsankia
No, the frontpage links are broken, it's supposed to be
[https://netgames.io/games/codenames/](https://netgames.io/games/codenames/)

------
jaypeg25
Hangouts Video Chat removed the feature at some point, but it used to have
games you could play in video calls. Two in particular my college buddies and
I thoroughly enjoyed playing - Warlight (a rebranded Risk) and Poker.

I was actually thinking the other day it'd be great if any of the chat apps
had that now that the whole world is connecting via video chat

------
nagyadam2092
I get a 404 whenever I try to click on a game

~~~
gunshai
Click the hamburger menu icon

------
djhworld
We played this the other week [https://skribbl.io/](https://skribbl.io/) and
had a zoom call alongside.

It's online pictionary and seemed to work very well, although admittedly the
scoring does depend on people's typing speed

------
jabroni_salad
So I gotta ask, is this legal? I recognize a few of these are paid boardgames.

~~~
harrisonjackson
I am not sure about all of them but I know Secret Hitler has a license for
non-commercial use listed on their website.
[https://www.secrethitler.com/](https://www.secrethitler.com/)

[https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-
sa/4.0/](https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-sa/4.0/)

------
toncontact
We played racing karts on
[https://www.airconsole.com/](https://www.airconsole.com/) the other day with
friends. We used WhatsApp for voice.

~~~
jvm_
Would this be easy enough to setup for a class of 11-year-olds who'd all be in
their own homes?

~~~
toncontact
Each kid would need access to a computer (the screen) + a smartphone (the
remote control.)

------
zentiggr
If you're more into wargaming, VASSAL has been around forever, each game
module gives you virtual versions of maps, counters, charts, dice, etc so you
can play whatever games you own (or many have rules and everything you need to
play anyway).

It acts like a virtual tabletop for hundreds of games.

------
swimfar
I recently had a good type playing a Pictionary-type game with friends here:
[https://www.drawasaurus.org/](https://www.drawasaurus.org/) You can also join
a room with people you don't know and play a quick game.

------
taleodor
I created a working app recently for Classic Mafia (Werewolf is a variant of
that) card shuffle - for whoever is interested -
[https://mafia.brolia.com](https://mafia.brolia.com)

------
abidlabs
If anyone wants to play taboo online: [https://abidlabs.github.io/infinite-
taboo/](https://abidlabs.github.io/infinite-taboo/)

------
noneeeed
On this subject, does anyone have any suggestions for games that would work
for a small group of 5-6 year olds?

Guess Who and Battleships would obviously work well for one-on one, but
something for three or four would be good.

------
mhils
To add to the list: We've had a lot of fun playing
[https://www.geoguessr.com/](https://www.geoguessr.com/), both cooperatively
and competitively.

------
elicash
Very different from the type they have, but you can also play pictionary with
the whiteboard feature.

Anybody have examples of games you can play with in combination with Zoom and
a Google Presentation?

------
scoot_718
Wouldn't use that for a meeting of cats. www.jitsi.org

------
Vadoff
Cannot GET /onu-werewolf/

cool...

------
zestyping
There's a slash missing from the end of the URL, so the links to games aren't
working (for me anyway). If you start here, they will work:

[https://netgames.io/games/](https://netgames.io/games/)

~~~
zuhayeer
Ah yeah just noticed, thanks! Unfortunately, can’t update link on post

~~~
ChristianBundy
This should be something that you can fix within your app though. :~)

~~~
zuhayeer
Wish I could, not my app!

------
zentiggr
Or avoid using Zoom until they've fixed their issues, and have at least some
semblance of acting responsibly?

~~~
valuearb
Oh god, what if Chinese agents see my games? The horror!

~~~
Funes-
It's quite obvious to me that they were advocating against promoting Zoom by
using it _in any manner_. That is, playing tabletop games or otherwise.

I had a similar reaction when I read this thread's title: "I can't believe the
frontpage was flooded with articles about Zoom being controversial privacy-
wise a couple of days ago and now this pops up".

